# Continental Onepass card?



## Faraz (Nov 27, 2007)

I have just applied for the Amtrak mastercard which gives 5k bonus. Is the next good one the Continental Onepass card which supposedely gives 20k bonus for $85 annual fee? Anyone done that?


----------



## RailFanLNK (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I have the Continental One Pass card. I just transferred my points to AGR. Starwood is another good card to get and has alot of benefits as well.


----------



## sechs (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll state for the record that applying for credit cards solely for the bonus points/miles is not something found in the "smart" column. In particular, Chase doesn't take kindly to this kind of behavior.

Chase issues both the AGR and Continental Onepass cards.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 29, 2007)

sechs said:


> I'll state for the record that applying for credit cards solely for the bonus points/miles is not something found in the "smart" column. In particular, Chase doesn't take kindly to this kind of behavior.
> Chase issues both the AGR and Continental Onepass cards.


Lets see. Chase offers and promotes the AGR card. Chase offers and promotes the OP card. There is nothing in either promotion that requires you to use it other than once to get the bonus points or miles. And there is nothing that says you cannot have both cards.

The suggestion that someone who applies legitimately for a card and receives the bonus miles in accordance with the card T&C's is in some way not "smart" is nonsense. Chase has the right to accept or deny any application. If someone makes an application, it is accepted, and they get 20,000 points for their trouble, then that seems pretty smart to me. What is Chase going to do? Kill your credit rating for getting a card and not running a tab? Doubtful. So, in what other way would Chase display there displeasure?

I get at least a dozen solicitations for affinity cards a week. Hotels, airlines, you name it. They want qualified people to apply and they offer big points or miles bonuses. They are willing to chance that some may pocket the bonus and not use the card in exchange for the opportunity to land a few big balance-running fish. Unless you do this tens of times (and having too many open accounts will affect your rating), Chase and the other banks could care less.


----------



## sechs (Nov 30, 2007)

PRR, just because you don't understand how the credit system works does not mean that it is benign. Ignorance, in this case, is not bliss.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Nov 30, 2007)

Credit card companies are for the most part are crooks. There like the drug dealer who continues to deal you drugs when they know you are an addict. A friend of mine went through a bankruptcy after the economy went kaput in the early 2000's and they were ruthless. Even though his credit was in the trash, they still send him all sorts of offers. For every person who is snagging points and using the card very little, there is the guy who is paying 17%-35% on money they should have never spent in the first place. Most of my life until now I have had one credit card. I have been late on a payment a few times (by not paying attention to my bills) and then seen my interest rate double and have them not back down on lowering the interest rate. You are not asking for 20,000 bonus points, they are offering and then hoping you run up a large tab or have consistent balance to where THEY make money off of you! I have been a friends homes when they are experiencing a difficult period (financially) in there life and these companies are ruthless. I am liquid enough and bright enough not to put things on my CC that I don't need or can't pay for. I also have enough money in savings if I do something stupid which isn't going to happen. You win with this thing if you put stuff on the card, pay it off at the end of the month, get there points, and then use the card for the stuff you would pay cash for anyway.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 30, 2007)

sechs said:


> PRR, just because you don't understand how the credit system works does not mean that it is benign. Ignorance, in this case, is not bliss.


We can agree to disagree. But please don't assume that I don't know how banking and credit works. I think I have a pretty good handle on it. I won't, on the other hand, impugn you knowledge of banking and credit. I'll just say we disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## sechs (Dec 1, 2007)

PRR 60 said:


> I won't, on the other hand, impugn you knowledge of banking and credit.


It's really easy to say that you won't do something that's already done.

We can agree to disagree, but I won't let that encourage people to make bad decisions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

sechs said:


> PRR, just because you don't understand how the credit system works does not mean that it is benign. Ignorance, in this case, is not bliss.


Would you perhaps deign to share your knowledge of how Chase can create negative consequences for people applying for cards only for the points, such that the rest of us might no longer be ignorant?


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 17, 2007)

Guest said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > PRR, just because you don't understand how the credit system works does not mean that it is benign. Ignorance, in this case, is not bliss.
> ...


Sounds like to me that 20,000 points for $85 a year isn't a bad deal. Even if you have to 'activate' it by using it once to buy a pack of gum. Get the bill, pay it, rip up the card and cancel it after your points are transferred and enjoy it.

They know this happens. They expect it. They also expect people to run their cards up to high heaven and pay them lots of interest. But cards that don't offer incentives do the same thing. No big deal here, I don't think...

User remember - bonus points don't apply towards Select or Select plus. But you CAN get a nice one-zone bedroom with the points. That's a $946 ride from Miami to New York Penn for only $85. GO FOR IT!


----------



## sechs (Dec 19, 2007)

Guest said:


> Would you perhaps deign to share your knowledge of how Chase can create negative consequences for people applying for cards only for the points, such that the rest of us might no longer be ignorant?


Universal default


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 19, 2007)

sechs said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Would you perhaps deign to share your knowledge of how Chase can create negative consequences for people applying for cards only for the points, such that the rest of us might no longer be ignorant?
> ...


For the unknowing, "universal default" is the practice of a lender applying a punitive APR to a customer who is reported in default by another lender. This action, based on a third party report, can be taken even if the borrower has never been late with a payment to that lender. For example, if you miss a car loan payment with one bank, another bank who holds your credit card account can bump up your APR based on your car loan problem. That could happen even if your payment record with the credit card bank is perfect. It is a nasty practice that regulators are looking at, but it does happen.

There are two elements that must be present for universal default to be an issue. One, the borrower must be or have been in default with some lender somewhere, sometime. Two, the borrower must be actually using the credit line of the card and paying finance charges for universal default to be an impact. Basically, if you have never missed a payment of any loan or credit card ever, you will not have a default on your record and universal default can not be applied. Second, even if there was a blemish in your credit report, if you pay your card bill in full within the grace period, who cares what APR applies to your card. Your rate will be zero. Universal default does not eliminate the grace period.

I am not sure how universal default could be used to punish a person with a clean credit record for applying for an affinity card and then not using it. I certainly do not recommend making a sport out of applying for multiple affinity cards just to get the bonus miles or points. Having multiple idle credit card accounts can affect your credit rating. But someone who wants 20,000 AGR points and applies once for the CO card is not in any jeopardy of any punitive action by Chase or any other bank. Who knows, maybe they end up using the card, start flying Continental regularly, and become a plane spotter.


----------



## sechs (Dec 20, 2007)

PRR 60 said:


> I certainly do not recommend making a sport out of applying for multiple affinity cards just to get the bonus miles or points. Having multiple idle credit card accounts can affect your credit rating.


I thought that you wanted to disagree with me. Make up your mind.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 20, 2007)

sechs said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly do not recommend making a sport out of applying for multiple affinity cards just to get the bonus miles or points. Having multiple idle credit card accounts can affect your credit rating.
> ...


Check the posts. You will find that my position is consistent. You said that opening a card just for the bonus points was "not something found in the 'smart' column." I said that was nonsense. I also said that the only risk was from applying for too many cards such that a person's overall credit rating would be affected.

from 11/29:



> ...Unless you do this tens of times (and having too many open accounts will affect your rating), Chase and the other banks could care less.


from 12/19:



> ...I certainly do not recommend making a sport out of applying for multiple affinity cards just to get the bonus miles or points. Having multiple idle credit card accounts can affect your credit rating.


Gee, that seems pretty consistent to me. Applying for a card solely to get points is fine. It is done all the time. The banks know it happens and consider it an acceptable cost in exchange for getting new customers in the door. However, applying for a bunch of cards for any reason is potentially a problem. Having ten, twelve, fifteen cards will affect your credit rating.

So, enlighten me: If a person with one or two credit cards and a good credit rating applies for and gets the Chase OP card, uses it once or twice, pockets the bonus points, and then cancels the card prior to the next anniversary date, do you really think Chase would retaliate in some unspecified way? And, if so, how?


----------



## gpayer (Jan 13, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > I'll state for the record that applying for credit cards solely for the bonus points/miles is not something found in the "smart" column. In particular, Chase doesn't take kindly to this kind of behavior.
> ...


Applying for and obtaining credit cards - even without ever using them - does lower your credit rating. Credit Inquries, Open Credit Lines, etc are negative factors on a credit score. I think that is all SECHS was saying.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2008)

For what it's worth, I was looking up something about the Chase AGR card, and saw a little note in the fine print about customers that have a history of opening credit cards and only using them for whatever promotional offer is available, may be disqualified from future promotional offers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Back to the subject...

I have 17,000 OnePass miles and want to convert them to AGR miles. I cannot find how to do that on either the OnePass site or the AGR site.

How do you do this?


----------



## DivMiler (Jan 13, 2008)

Guest said:


> Back to the subject...
> I have 17,000 OnePass miles and want to convert them to AGR miles. I cannot find how to do that on either the OnePass site or the AGR site.
> 
> How do you do this?



Go to http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/conte...nsfer/rail.aspx (you can get to here by going to www.continental.com, going to the Onepass pull-down menu, and clicking on "Transfer Points into Miles." Click on the obvious link (i.e., "Rail Partners"), and you will see the above-referenced link.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

DivMiler said:


> Back to the subject...
> I have 17,000 OnePass miles and want to convert them to AGR miles. I cannot find how to do that on either the OnePass site or the AGR site.
> 
> How do you do this?


You have to call onepass , I tried to do it by email but they said you have to call and there is no online way. Be prepared for a 20-40 minute wait though for CSR.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Guest said:


> DivMiler said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the subject...
> ...


Also it took one week before they posted on my Amtrak account online .


----------



## sechs (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe that the transfers are processed on a weekly basis, so it depends on when you ask and when the batch day is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok folks.

To transfer Continental One Pass miles on a 1 for 1 basis to Amtrak Guest Rewards, call 713-952-1630. Use the option to talk to a person. Have your OnePass number, your OnePass password and your AGR number ready. Make sure the names on both accounts are the same.

This is what I did today. I was told to expect the mileage to be transferred within 10 days.

I'm waiting with baited breath.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jan 21, 2008)

Guest said:


> Ok folks.To transfer Continental One Pass miles on a 1 for 1 basis to Amtrak Guest Rewards, call 713-952-1630. Use the option to talk to a person. Have your OnePass number, your OnePass password and your AGR number ready. Make sure the names on both accounts are the same.
> 
> This is what I did today. I was told to expect the mileage to be transferred within 10 days.
> 
> I'm waiting with baited breath.


AFAIK this has to be done in increments of 5,000 miles at a time. So you can only transfer a nice even amount like 5,000, or 10,000 points. That's unless they have changed things, but I doubt it.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 21, 2008)

I just called up this morning to transfer points the other way. What's strange is that the AGR auto-bot asks you to input the item number of what you want to redeem (in this case, Continental points, item #5003), but when I did so, it kept telling me that the item number I input was incorrect. Had to speak with an agent, but the transaction was quick and painless. Now, I can only hope these things post quickly. I'm debating a trip to Canada in mid-March, and want to book soon.

What's interesting is that, with one exception (a flight at a crappy time), all of the outbound flights are in the 25,000-point "bucket" for coach, but some of them have first class available for the low bucket of 22,500 points. That makes the choice quite easy.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 22, 2008)

As a follow-up:

I called yesterday morning to get 50,000 points transferred to Continental OnePass.

This evening, I looked checked my CO account: 50,000 extra points!

Not even flights post that fast!


----------

